# Merry Christmas



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Blessed are the peacemakers, for they will be called sons of God.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I love that saying. Merry Christmas. Here's to hoping for a quiet shift tonight (so far so good here)


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I should say quote instead of saying.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for protecting us-just have to say a bad night for the handler might be a GOOD /happy night for the dog.PEACE please be safe,


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Merry Christmas. Hope you have a happy, prosperous and SAFE, New Year.

DFrost


----------

